# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Bugei Samurai Katana Question

## J.Shaikh

Hi All

I have a Bugei Samurai Katana and at the tip looking down on the mune at the back of the kissaki I notice that its unpolished.  You can see how the mune is polished and then just an inch or so below the point the polish just stops

Just wondering if anyone else had a Bugei that had this same thing.  Is this typical of some styles of Katana or a screw up?

----------


## Mat Rous

It's normal.

----------


## Mark Trick

I'm not sure of the specifics but have been told it is a visual aid for drawing or replacing the katana in the saya.

----------


## Mat Rous

> I'm not sure of the specifics but have been told it is a visual aid for drawing or replacing the katana in the saya.


No, it's nothing to do with that.

Search the recent posts by Keith Larman and you'll learn what it is.

----------


## Mark T

Here's the thread: http://www.swordforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99490

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

It's supposed to be mikagi and is done by (the more serious) polisher as a sort of final touch. They usually also put it under the habaki.

----------


## J.Shaikh

Great, thank you guys

----------

